
U.S. May Outlaw Messaging Encryption Used by WhatsApp, iMessage and Others - Aloha
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/06/29/u-s-may-outlaw-uncrackable-end-to-end-encrypted-messaging-report-claims/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20305176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20305176)

------
akersten
The fantasy of an encryption backdoor that only the good guys can use is just
as realistic as the prospect of manufacturing firearms that only the good guys
can use. Equally impossible. Not to mention, the definition of "good guys" is
a political whimsy.

Don't give an inch in the war on math.

------
fredthomsen
The title of this article is phenomenally bad. Yes outlawing encryption
certainly is an outcome, but just like the article says even the executive
branch is split on this issue. Much better title would have been "US Govt
Renews End to End Encryption Debate"

------
willio58
If the trump administration decides to do this, there will be backlash. There
will also be immediately ways of getting around whatever rules the put in
place.

Part of me almost a wants the US government to try just to see what people
come up with.

~~~
simonblack
"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip)
'Clipper 1993-1996 - R.I.P.'

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-laws-of-australia-will-
tru...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-laws-of-australia-will-trump-the-
laws-of-mathematics-turnbull/) 'The laws of Australia will trump the laws of
mathematics: Turnbull'

